# Open Wound! What to do?



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

I found these on my male today. He is alone in a 10gal and has been in this viv for a few months. He might have been cut by some jagged slate rock.




I have read that neosporin is ok, but is this the right situation?


----------



## galexie (Jun 29, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I have heard neosporin can be in small amounts and make sure it is not the anti pain type.

It would be best to see a vet...


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Mycobacteria tests are expensive but, if it doesn`t heal, I`d look into one.


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

hopefully it isnt microbacteria and it heals, thanks!

chris


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

*UPDATE*

Update here:
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... p?p=179037

some pics:


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Be sure to throw the viv away! Don't save or try to sterilize anything that these frogs were in contact with. Just throw it all away.


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

I will throw away EVERYTHING in the tank. Can I keep the tank and glass lid?


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I would not. From what I understand Mycobacteria are endospore formers. Perhaps someone with more microbiology under their belt can confirm this. Endospores can be very difficult to eradicate. Some are suspected of being able to survive 10s of thousands of years of desiccation. Are we still talking about a 10 gallon tank? If so, throw it away. 10s are too cheap to worry about cleaning after having a frog die in the tank.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

See http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... cobacteria

Ed


----------

